# Cute Knut



## un4go10 (11. April 2007)

Was haltet ihr vom Kleinen Berliner Eisbärn?
Warum ist der nur so beliebt...es gibt doch ganz viele andere kleine Tier Babys.
Aber keines davon hat 2 Klingeltöne, T-Shirts, Plüschtiere und mehr als eine Stunde Warteschlange vorm Käfig.
Jetzt is der Hype noch da, aber was wird das erst wenn Knut über 100Kg wiegt....ob ihn dann noch alle so süß finden?

Ich denke das is alles Geldmacherei...
was denkt ihr?

Außerdem ist meine Schabe in WoW viel schöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhh da bekomm ich hunger *g*


----------



## Patricko (11. April 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pfui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5002 (11. April 2007)

Ich mag das vieh nich...-.-

Is auch nur ein kleiner weißer bär der in ein paar jahren irgendeinem besucher den kopf abbeißt und dann isses aus mit cute ^^


----------



## Licanin (11. April 2007)

Was habt ihr den alle gegen Knut?
Der ist doch ganz Süss! Und vor allem in Süss-Sauer Sauce ist er noch leckerer als jetzt!^^

Ber echt jetzt: Ich hab jegliche niedliche Tiere gesehen und hab sie nicht gleich besungen und irgendwelche T-Shirts mit deren Bild drucken lassen!
In 3 Monaten wird er nicht mehr süss sein sonder gross und ausgewachsen sein! Aber manche leute peilen es wohl nicht und denken der wird das ganze Leben so bleiben!


----------



## Fendulas (15. April 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sabber* gott, ne das sieht wirklich lecker aus!

Der Hype ist eh umsonst...irgendwann ist das zu Ende. 
Ich find z.B. Bruno (bzw "fand" ihn) viel knuddeliger....son richtiger Braunbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (15. April 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> ...
> In 3 Monaten wird er nicht mehr süss sein sonder gross und ausgewachsen sein! Aber manche leute peilen es wohl nicht und denken der wird das ganze Leben so bleiben!



Richtig. Ich denke, dass Knut richtig fett und faul wird...


----------



## freshizzel (15. April 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich denke, dass Knut richtig fett und faul wird...



Es geht mir so aufm Sack.

Fast jeder Hunter in wow hat nen weißen bär names Knut -_-

Knut ftw!


----------



## un4go10 (15. April 2007)

LOL

das is noch gar nix. In Berlin heißen über 80 der in den letzten Monaten geborenen Jungen Knut.
Die sind gestraft fürs Leben.


----------



## Seren (15. April 2007)

Knut ist so berühmt weil seine Art vom Aussterben bedroht ist und Eisbären in Gefangenschaft selten gesunde Jungtiere bekommen. Falls ihr euch noch erinnert: als das erste Mal ein Panda erfolgreich von China nach Amerika verschifft wurde, gab es einen ähnlichen "Hype", allerdings gab es zu der Zeit einfach noch keinen massiven Konsum an Klingeltönen...


----------



## Stoffl (15. April 2007)

Ob Knut weiß das wir seine Artgenossen ausrotten?


----------



## Grizzla (16. April 2007)

Knut hat 4 Bodyguards an seinem Zookäfig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (16. April 2007)

jaja, die lieben, süßen Kleinen ... so dachten sich auch die Vorbesitzer meiner Lieblinge ... aber als sie dann größer und anspruchsvoller wurden, waren sie plötzlich alles andere als "niedlich und süß", denn dann wurden sie zur Last und jeder kann sich vorstellen, was Menschen alles tun können, um sich der Last zu entledigen ...

Die armen, gequälten, verhätschelten und letztendlich dann wieder fallengelassenen Seelen bekommen einen "Knacks" weg, weil sie nicht wissen was los ist und dann werden sie zum Abschuss freigegeben!

Lass den ach so lieben, süßen, kleinen Eisbären mal wenn er groß und stark ist und sich endlich wehren kann, wenn man ihn mit Menschenliebe vollpumpen will, einmal ausholen und einen Menschen verletzten, dann wird auch dieser "superstar" von den Medien als "Killer" abgestempelt und mal schauen wie schnell die Besucher ausbleiben, da niemand mehr einen großen, ausgewachsenen, Killerbären sehen will.

Der Mensch ist und bleibt ein Geldgieriges Wesen, das immer versucht aus allem und jedem Profit zu machen


----------



## Seren (16. April 2007)

Und der abgesehen davon auch geneigt zu sein scheint in jedem (anderen) Menschen immer das schlechte zu sehen. Könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen das es auch Leute gibt, die sich einfach freuen das ein seltenes Tier ein gesundes Junges bekommen hat? Solche Menschen gibt es und ich bezweifle das die Kinder, die den Bären leider nur in Gefangenschaft betrachten können, sich dort aus purer Geldgier hinstellen...

Abgesehen davon können sich die meisten Kinder auch stundenlang vor einem Käfig mit ausgewachsenen Eisbären tummeln, einfach weil sie die Tieren mögen, bevor sie das wenig intelligente Gefühl bekommen es sei cooler brutal und hart zu sein... 

Das bei Knut so viel los ist liegt doch auch daran das viele Eltern durch die Werbung endlich mal wieder auf die Idee kommen in den Zoo zu fahren mit ihren Kindern. Wenn ich mir mal einige Problemfälle im Jugendamt anschaue kann ich euch versprechen das es einige Eltern gibt die keinen Fuß mit ihren Kindern in den Zoo setzen, wenn sie nicht irgendwo Werbung dafür sehen.

Klar machen Leute Geld damit, wie mit allen "Human Interest Stories" und dabei interessiert es sie einen Dreck wie sich die Opfer ihrer Geldmacherei fühlen (siehe Fräulein Kampusch). Aber deswegen gleich alle verurteilen oder Steaks mit dem Namen "Knut" online stellen....?
Die Entscheidung liegt bei einem selbst wo die eigentlich Fehlleitung stattfindet.


----------



## glacios (16. April 2007)

Seren schrieb:


> Und der abgesehen davon auch geneigt zu sein scheint in jedem (anderen) Menschen immer das schlechte zu sehen. Könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen das es auch Leute gibt, die sich einfach freuen das ein seltenes Tier ein gesundes Junges bekommen hat? Solche Menschen gibt es und ich bezweifle das die Kinder, die den Bären leider nur in Gefangenschaft betrachten können, sich dort aus purer Geldgier hinstellen...
> 
> Abgesehen davon können sich die meisten Kinder auch stundenlang vor einem Käfig mit ausgewachsenen Eisbären tummeln, einfach weil sie die Tieren mögen, bevor sie das wenig intelligente Gefühl bekommen es sei cooler brutal und hart zu sein...
> 
> ...



Oh Mein Gott....
bei dir trieft ja die Moral wie bei einem Hamburger das Fett!
Ich pack es ehrlich gesagt überhaupt net, wenn man immer mit dieser abgedroschenen "Schmetterlings-Blumen-ooooch wie süüüß" - Scheinwelt kommt und bei allem nur Schwarz/Weiß sieht (Moralpredigten kennt man zur Genüge von Politik und Kirche). Falls du es nicht bemerkt hast...dieser Thread ist zum größten Teil ironisch oder nur lustig gemeint; leider gibts irgendwo immer mal Spaßbremsen, die alles viel zu ernst nehmen!

[EDIT]

Ich fand übrigens das Bild sowas von lustig, ich hab mich nimmer halten können. Wobeis mich durchaus mal intressieren würde, wie (junger) Eisbär schmeckt *mhhhh sabber* ... wahrscheinlich schmeckt er ziemlich...weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (17. April 2007)

knut is ganz süß, nervt aber total !!
wie manche werbungen..


----------



## un4go10 (17. April 2007)

Natürlich is der Thread größtenteils ironisch, aber ich find es gut das auch einige ihre wirkliche meinung dazu Vertreten.
Ich stell mir in der zwischen Zeit die frage ob dieser ganze rummel auch gut für das Tier ist. 
Jetzt sind täglich tausende Menschen da um Knut zu sehen und schon zu Weihnachten wird er über 100 kg wiegen und spätestens da wird es almählich abflauen und das Tier was immer im mittelpunkt stand wird ein Eisbär wie alle anderen sein.


----------



## Shadowfly (17. April 2007)

Ne als Knut ist süß im Moment aber ich sehe das mal wieder als ein erschreckendes Beispiel wieviel Macht die Medien über die Menschen haben.

Eine Sendung hier ein paar Plakate da uns schon rennen die meisten da hin nur um "Einen EIsbären" zusehen. Ich sage nicht gegen den kleinen aber das ist einfach nur Geldmache und in spätestens einem Halben Jahr ist die Aufmerksamkeit weg der ZOO hat sich dumm und dusslig verdient und verkauf Knut an einen anderen Zoo ^^

Und es war auch mal wieder ein geiles Beispiel wie einig sich unsere Tierschützer sind die einen gleich am Anfang. Er muss sterben weil das keine Artgerechte Haltung ist die anderen er muss Leben sterben ist auch nicht Artgerecht aber nun ja mir solls egal sein

Ps. das Steak sieht lecker aus ^^

MFG Shadowfly


----------



## razaik (17. April 2007)

hat sich von euch jmd die single gekauft? wie heißt die? knut geht es gut? oder knut der kleine eisbär? ô.0


----------



## Licanin (17. April 2007)

Ich habs mir gleich am ersten Tag gekauft und jetzt hör ich es den ganzen verdammten Tag!^^
Man hätte genau so gut den Bruno besingen können! 
Ich hab so das Gefühl das da noch die "Mama-Papa-ich-möcht-einen-Eisbären-als-Haustier-haben" Phase wie das auch war als als Harry Potter ins Kino kam und alle die Eule haben wollten!
Mensch da wo ich in den Ferien war ist ein paar mal ein Bär vor der Haustür durchgelaufen und ich hab da auch nicht gleich den Musikantenstadl geholt und ein Lied über den Bären gesungen! -.-


----------



## razaik (17. April 2007)

wie heißt die single jetzt?


----------



## Licanin (17. April 2007)

"Knut Knut der schmeckt mir so sehr"^^


----------



## razaik (17. April 2007)

knut knut der schmeckt mir so sehr..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klingt doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (18. April 2007)

Ich mag ihn auch net soviele Tiere werden von ihrer Mutter verstoßen und es wird nciht so ne show drum gemacht^^ Und die Songs mit Knut gehts gut und alles da bekommt man das kotzen


----------



## LordSubwoof (18. April 2007)

find das alles höchst lächerlich und wieder total degeneriert. und dann noch in der zeitung mit den 4 großen buchstabe die ach so süßen knut kuscheltiere für NUR 180 EURO... ROFL


Frechheit!


----------



## Fendulas (18. April 2007)

Gestern wurde auf irgendeinem Sender gezeigt, wie Leute einfach so Anstecknadeln mitm Bildchen von Knut vorne drauf gemacht haben (ohne die Erlaubnis) und sie inner Fußgängerzone verkauft haben. 2€ das Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haben wohl so ~20 leute gekauft.
nuja, aber n plüsch knut für 180 euro? kommt ja sehr an "steif" tiere dran.


----------



## cyco (18. April 2007)

naja, putzig ist er ja schon irgendwie ^^

aber die kommerzialisierung und der medien hype sind echt verwerflich.. Zumal dieses eigenartige mädel ja auch sofort zur stelle war mit dem entsprechenden knut-song.. pff. schlimm sowas. reicht nicht das schnappi-trauma?

naja, und der berliner zoo war ja nichtmal wirklich vorbereitet auf ansturm dieser größenordnung. gestern sagte der manager beim zdf das hätte ihn selbst überrascht..

ausserdem das meiste verdienen eh die merchandise-unternehmen und findige kinderausbeuter ala jamba und "joy" bzw deren plattenfirma

würd mir schon stinken.. du hast die attraktion die alle anzieht und alle welt verdient sich ne goldene nase.. nur du bleibst irgendwie trotzdem der gerarschte ^^


----------



## gold-9 (29. April 2007)

Ich werfe mal so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein xD


----------



## mirfoidnixein (2. Mai 2007)

hach scheiss auf knut is doch nur reine geldmacherei...


----------



## Ares@nerathor (3. Mai 2007)

Och kommt schon XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Winke Winke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timää (7. Mai 2007)

Weg mit Knut.
Mal ohne Spaß, das ist doch ein Tier wie jedes andere. Statt das sich mal die Leute um andere Dinge kümmern können, als so eine Zukünftige Handtasche.
Knut stinkt^^


----------



## TaZz (7. Mai 2007)

Ja das ist nur ein Vorübergehender Hype. Spätestens in 1 Jahr ist da nix mehr los. Soooo süß isser ja nun auch nicht, und mittlerweile ist ein Eisbäbaby nichts besonderes mehr. Mein Murloc-Pet ist vieeeeel süßer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyo87 (9. Mai 2007)

Ich zeig euch nur eins zu diesem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made by myself !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (9. Mai 2007)

Im Berliner Zoo ist auch noch ein Braunbär Baby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (9. Mai 2007)

Der muss ja ziemlich beleidigt sein, weil alle nur Knut sehen wollen.^^


----------



## Nitron4132 (10. Mai 2007)

Knut, Knut, kleiner (Sch)eisbär aus dem Zoo
Knut, Knut, wann fliesst endlich Blut?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wave2 (10. Mai 2007)

Timää schrieb:


> Weg mit Knut.
> Mal ohne Spaß, das ist doch ein Tier wie jedes andere. Statt das sich mal die Leute um andere Dinge kümmern können, als so eine Zukünftige Handtasche.
> Knut stinkt^^


Ja, ein Tier wie jedes andere. Für dich sind Tiere wahrscheinlich gegenstände. Aber mal ohne Spass, wenn ich mich zwischen so einem wie dir und Knut entscheiden könnte, würde ich dich nehmen. (zum sterben)


----------



## Bazarkal (14. Mai 2007)

Moin,



> Was haltet ihr vom Kleinen Berliner Eisbärn?



erschießen sollte man ihn und diejenigen die diesem wahnwitzigen hype fabriziert haben. Bildzeitung? Die sollten verklagt werden wegen Volksverbloedung. Ist es denn so unnormal das Tiere gebären? Wenn er erschossen ist biete ich fuer das ausgeschtopfte Modell mit... in erinnerung an laecherliche zeiten. Aber da sieht man mal die macht der medien und wie das Niveu sinkt. George Orwell hat da ein schoenes Buch zu geschrieben. Ähnliche beispiele sind "Lebt der olle.... noch?" das war NIX anderes, denn mit einer solch besch****** Musik haette man in Niveuvollen Zeiten kein Geld verdient...

Gruss
Bazarkal


----------



## Monolith (14. Mai 2007)

Bazarkal schrieb:


> Moin,
> erschießen sollte man ihn und diejenigen die diesem wahnwitzigen hype fabriziert haben.



Als könnte der Eisbär da was für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezcalade (14. Mai 2007)

Ich hab da ein geiles video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Knut 2010


----------



## Gelena (14. Mai 2007)

Seren schrieb:


> Knut ist so berühmt weil seine Art vom Aussterben bedroht ist und Eisbären in Gefangenschaft selten gesunde Jungtiere bekommen. Falls ihr euch noch erinnert: als das erste Mal ein Panda erfolgreich von China nach Amerika verschifft wurde, gab es einen ähnlichen "Hype", allerdings gab es zu der Zeit einfach noch keinen massiven Konsum an Klingeltönen...



Stimmt, aber da wurde das ganze nicht auf T-Shirts gedruckt, Bilder verkauft, Klingeltöne etc. Sobald heutzutage irgendwo ein wenig Geld zu holen scheint wird das Thema in den Medien hochgepusht und der Verkauf läuft, ich finds arm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

